# Got this in am email asking for ID



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Sorry for the little pic. Any ideas what it is?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pic is not loading


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Let try this one


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Sorry for the small pic


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like a swallowtail caterpillar. What species, I'm not sure..


----------

